
Understanding quantum measurement from the solution of dynamical models (2011) - inlineint
https://arxiv.org/abs/1107.2138
======
inlineint
Some high level overviews: phys.org [1] and a detailed answer on
physics.stackexchange [2]

[1] [https://phys.org/news/2013-07-physicists-publish-solution-
qu...](https://phys.org/news/2013-07-physicists-publish-solution-quantum-
problem.html)

[2]
[http://physics.stackexchange.com/a/71800](http://physics.stackexchange.com/a/71800)

